# Anyone good with computers? Having trouble logging in!!



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, for like 6 months, pigeon talk has been a PAIN for me, and i dont want it to be like that! It used to remember me everytime i came here, and just automatically logged me in, now i have to log in everytime. for like 6 months or more, i log in, put my password, and the forum page comes up but in the upper right hand corner the handle and password spot is still blank, and i cant post or send PM's, nothing! The only thing that works is if i try to reply to a post, and since i am not signed in it will say, "you are not signed in, blah blah blah" So i say i forgot my password, then they email my handle, then i request my password from that email, they send me a new password, and i change tha password back. Then that will work, sometimes for a few days, sometimes for A FEW HOURS! I am going insane having to spend so much time logging in all the time! I've tried to click the "remember me" thing when logging in, but it doesnt. I tried emailing Carl, AKA Big Bird, when it wouldnt let me log in, by the time he got back to me i figured out to chage my password as a type of backdoor way of it letting me log in. He tried to help me another time, i forget what he did, he checked my status here, and it showed nothing out of sorts. It must be something on my end, i am going INSANE here!! Please help me!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Frustrating* indeed, Moxie.  
Is this happening to you on any other website/forum you frequent?

Cindy


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

umm, this is the only forum i frequent, so wouldnt know? I dont know, someone said something about cookies before, but i didnt remember what it was they said? Does that make sense at all?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moxie, I freely admit to being an idiot with computers but you may be deleting the cookie the site sets so you can come on anytime without logging in. I try to delete cookies every day because they pile up except for those that I use frequently. That may be part of the problem that you are deleting the site cookie.?


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

i would delete cookies and temporary internet files then i would run a disk clean up or defrag. if you have never done this i could be the problem cookies are in your browsers tool menu. defrag and disk cleanup are in your start menu


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, thanks Eric! I'll see if that works. Let you know if it does, but it might take a few days to see if it does it to me again...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Think it depends on which browser you use when visitiing the site, the one
I use automatically clears the cookies when I log off...at least so it says.
Might want to take a look at the topics in this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_vb_user_maintain

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If it is any consolation I have been having problems also. 

I will log in and write a post, but if I take too long before submitting it then I will get a message about a white list and I have to copy my post, get out of the forum altogether, come back in, log back in, paste my post and submit it again...only then will it accept it.

I have been a member for some years and I know the system seems to take a dislike to certain members, particularly if their post is urgent!

Cynthia


----------

